# 12.07 CTF Woustviller "Odyssee du pocinet" (Wutzetour)



## Heggebangadd (6. Juli 2009)

ausführliche Infos:
http://www.cyclovtt-woustviller.org/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=76&Itemid=145

Auf Deutsch in Kurzform:Start von 7 bis 11 Uhr am Gymnase 1, Rue de Nancy. MTB Strecken:22, 40, 52, 70 KM Länge. Startgeld 22-40KM: 5; 52-70KM 6. Duschen, Bike-Wash und Verpflegung.


Aus der Streckenbeschreibung (sinngemäss übersetzt):"...dieses Jahr sind die Höhenprofile nicht so wichtig. Es wurde hauptsächlich darauf geachtet, möglichst viele anspruchsvolle Singletrails einzubauen..."

Die Strecke soll letztes Jahr schon ziemlich trailig gewesen sein, allerdings "nicht sooo anstrengend".

Woustviller ist etwa 20 Km von Saarbrücken entfernt in der Nähe von Saargemünd und lässt sich bequem mit dem Rad über den Saar-Radweg erreichen.

Ich werd mir das mal anschauen...


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Juli 2009)

Super dann ist das Wochenende ja gerettet 
Do komm ich ach mo gugge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ImaXe (6. Juli 2009)

Servus,

ich werde die 70 Km Strecke fahren und von Saarbrücken losfahren. Möchte aber schon um 0700 direkt starten. Also so um 0600-0615 gemütlich losfahren. Wenn sich noch jemand findet der mitkommen möchte wäre es viel schöner.


----------



## Heggebangadd (6. Juli 2009)

Werde gegen 6 in St. Arnual losfahren. Treffpunkt "Tote Brücke"?


----------



## ImaXe (6. Juli 2009)

jupp 6 Uhr in St. arnual. Tote brücke. kann es nur eine geben. Warte da bis 0610. Also unten an der Saar?


----------



## puremalt (6. Juli 2009)

Oh nää, net schon widder so früh. 

Diesmal start ich spät!! Auch, wenn mich die leergefressene Verpflegung bestraft.

Wenn sich jemand anschließen will: gleicher Treffpunkt wie oben, nur 3 Stunden später.


----------



## ImaXe (6. Juli 2009)

eieieieie,

jetzt hab dich mal nicht so. Ist doch recht früh hell und wenn wir fertig haben, ist sogar noch etwas vom Tage übrig.


----------



## Heggebangadd (6. Juli 2009)

@ imaXe: Tote Brücke (Einheimische sagen "Die Unneedisch Brigg") ist - aus Richtung Saarbrücken - die nächste nach der Ostspange. Werde punkt 6 da sein. Unten an der Saar.


----------



## puremalt (6. Juli 2009)

Auch die Soda-Brücke genannt. Weil, die steht einfach so da.



Nein, no way. 
Sonntag morgens um 5.15 Uhr hat nur eine einzige, mir sehr nahestehende Person eine winzige Chance, mich zu wecken. Und das auch nur mit dem Risiko, grantig angeknurrt zu werden.


----------



## ImaXe (6. Juli 2009)




----------



## chris84 (6. Juli 2009)

also 6 Uhr SB ist selbst mir zu früh, ich müsste dann ja schon vor 5 hier losfahren 

mal gucken wie sich das Wetter entwickelt und ob ich Freigang bekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (6. Juli 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Oh nää, net schon widder so früh.
> 
> Diesmal start ich spät!! Auch, wenn mich die leergefressene Verpflegung bestraft.
> 
> Wenn sich jemand anschließen will: gleicher Treffpunkt wie oben, nur 3 Stunden später.



Ich erbarme mich und fahre mit dir  komme aber mit dem Auto an den Start. Wann bist du den ungefähr da?

Christian


----------



## Tobilas (6. Juli 2009)

Na das is mal ne Ansage für nächstes Wochenende, werd gleich mal Ausgang beantrage n...
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Klinger (6. Juli 2009)

Hört sich alles sehr interessant an, aber noch ein Sonntag on tour gibt garantiert die "rood kaard"!!!!

@ puremalt/tobilas: ich hoffe es gibt einen gpx-track?


----------



## Tobilas (6. Juli 2009)

@Klinger: was zahlste denn ?  
sollte kein Problem sein...du musst dich mal durchsetzen zuhause, bist doch sonst nicht so


----------



## Klinger (6. Juli 2009)

Können wir auf Weizenbier-Basis verhandeln?

Wär jetzt schon der 3. Sonntag in Folge, ich glaub das geht nicht!


----------



## crazyeddie (6. Juli 2009)

schade, da is erbeskopf-marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (6. Juli 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> also 6 Uhr SB ist selbst mir zu früh, ich müsste dann ja schon vor 5 hier losfahren
> 
> mal gucken wie sich das Wetter entwickelt und ob ich Freigang bekomme



Wollte ja mit dem RR zum Erbeskopf, aber bei dem Angebot, fahre ich doch lieber die Stollen von NN runter. 

Welche Uhrzeit wäre genehm, würde Dich dann langsam mitnehmen. 
Betonung *** LANGSAM ***. Sonst überstehe ich das bei den Franzosen nicht.


----------



## chris84 (6. Juli 2009)

definiere langsam 

ich weiß nicht, hängt vom Wetter ab. Ist es einigermaßen warm und trocken hab ich kein problem damit hier so gegen halb 7 wegzufahren. Vorausgesetzt die Freundin lässt mich


----------



## Tobilas (6. Juli 2009)

@Klinger: ok...sehe schon, wir haben die gleiche Währung


----------



## Markus (MW) (6. Juli 2009)

Wie sieht es aus mit einem gemeinsamen Start?

Also, wenn wir uns an der Schleuse treffen und an der Saar lang fahren, sind das von dort aus gut 35 km bis Wurschtweiler  Über die Hügel sind etwa 25 km das ist dann aber eine Hausnummer. Mit Guide könne man das bestimmt gut hinbekommen. 

Überleg... denke so 7:00 Abfahrt an der Schleuse. Wenn das zu früh ist, werde ich wohl um 6:00 nach SB zum Treff fahren und dann dort mitrollen. 

Abfahrt in Wurschtweiler 8:00 oder 9:00 

Ihr müsst Euch nur noch Einig werden. 

@ Roland, kommst Du bei mir vorbei, dann fahren wir zusammen an. Is im Vergleich zu Hirzweiler ja ganz lockeres Anfahren. )


----------



## chris84 (6. Juli 2009)

7 Uhr Abfahrt Schleuse könnte gehen... aber warten wir mal das wetter ab. 

Laut google-Maps sinds von Heusweiler aus 38km (Fußweg). Ich würde prinzipiell den hügeligeren Weg bevorzugen 
Von SB aus kommt Google Maps an der Saar entlang aber auch auf nur 21km... oder gibts da zwei Woustviller? 

wenn ich dazu komme bastele ich mal ne hübsche Route fürs Garmin und guck mal was höhenmeter- und Kilometermäßig machbar ist


----------



## Markus (MW) (6. Juli 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> 7 Uhr Abfahrt Schleuse könnte gehen... aber warten wir mal das wetter ab.
> 
> Laut google-Maps sinds von Heusweiler aus 38km (Fußweg). Ich würde prinzipiell den hügeligeren Weg bevorzugen
> Von SB aus kommt Google Maps an der Saar entlang aber auch auf nur 21km... oder gibts da zwei Woustviller?
> ...



Ok, dann warte ich mal auf die Dinge die da kommen. 
An da Saar lang kenne ich den Weg, bin im Winter dort öfters unterwegs. Von der Schleuse Luisenthal sind es dann 35 km. Aber flach.


----------



## Heggebangadd (7. Juli 2009)

@ Chris84:
Wie heftig hättest Du es denn gerne? Hätte da einige Strecken in Phetto:
Zum Beispiel ab Luisenthal über Gersweiler/Krughütte/Petite Rosselle/Forbach/Spicheren/Alsting/Grossbliderstroff (fast nur Trails, 1x Hardcore- Downhill, 1x Uphill mit über 20% Steigung)
Oder ab Gersweiler Brücke über Schanzenberg/Schoeneck/Spicheren...
Ich schau mal, ob ich die mit Google Earth o.Ä in vernünftige GPS-Daten verwandeln kann...


----------



## Heggebangadd (7. Juli 2009)

@ Klinger:
Kauf Deiner Frau doch auch einfach ein Fahrrad! Vielleicht mit "Blümchen-Bremsscheiben"


----------



## Klinger (7. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht die von "ope" wie der Franzose/die Französin sagt? 
Rad hat se schon.


----------



## chris84 (7. Juli 2009)

Heggebangadd schrieb:


> @ Chris84:
> Wie heftig hättest Du es denn gerne? Hätte da einige Strecken in Phetto:
> Zum Beispiel ab Luisenthal über Gersweiler/Krughütte/Petite Rosselle/Forbach/Spicheren/Alsting/Grossbliderstroff (fast nur Trails, 1x Hardcore- Downhill, 1x Uphill mit über 20% Steigung)
> Oder ab Gersweiler Brücke über Schanzenberg/Schoeneck/Spicheren...
> Ich schau mal, ob ich die mit Google Earth o.Ä in vernünftige GPS-Daten verwandeln kann...


solang die Strecke mit CTF und hin + Rückweg nicht mehr als 3000hm hat ist mir das eigentlich wurscht 
aus google-earth kannste ne .kml-Datei machen, mit der kann ich was anfangen. Mit google-Maps geht das auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (7. Juli 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Vielleicht die von "ope" wie der Franzose/die Französin sagt?
> Rad hat se schon.



Gibt's auch komplett in pink. Mit Blümchen auf Zange, Hebel und Scheibe.


----------



## Klinger (7. Juli 2009)

Original-Zitat Heinz Becker: "Oh leck!!"

@imaXe: ... und Sa noch mit den Mandelbachtalern: Respekt!!


----------



## puremalt (7. Juli 2009)

Und den passenden Sattel habe ich auch gefunden.

Ist der gleiche wie meiner, nur halt für die feminine Seite.


----------



## Klinger (7. Juli 2009)

@ puremalt: was ist jetzt die feminine Seite, hab ich da was verpasst?
Übrigens,ist es möglich das wir hier leicht vom Thema abweichen?
War nur so ne Frage halt....


----------



## ImaXe (7. Juli 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> @ puremalt: was ist jetzt die feminine Seite, hab ich da was verpasst?
> Übrigens,ist es möglich das wir hier leicht vom Thema abweichen?
> War nur so ne Frage halt....





Eröffnet doch mal nen Thread "wie gestalte ich das Fahrrad meiner Frau um sie glücklich zu machen?"


----------



## Markus (MW) (7. Juli 2009)

ImaXe schrieb:


> Eröffnet doch mal nen Thread "wie gestalte ich das Fahrrad meiner Frau um sie glücklich zu machen?"



Am besten, kauf Ihr *KEIN Rad* sondern einen neuen Fernseher mit DVD gedöns und die XXL Ausgabe von Titanic und Co.

Dann könnt Ihr beruhigt ohne Klagengesang biken gehen.


----------



## Heggebangadd (8. Juli 2009)

War gestern nach dem Regen mal kurz in Woustviller, die Bodenverhältnisse checken. Hat mich alles sehr an Spicheren erinnert: Zäher bis flutschiger Matsch. Noch dazu alles in sehr dicht gewachsenem Laubwald, wo nicht soviel Sonne durchkommt...
wird also wohl wieder was für Schlammwühler!
Meine Überlegung:Entweder sehr früh starten, wenn die Strecke noch nicht so zerfahren ist, oder durch den gequirlten Glibber schliddern...


----------



## Tobilas (8. Juli 2009)

Heggebangadd schrieb:


> .......oder durch den gequirlten Glibber schliddern...


Das geht runter wie Öl  fahren mit Popometer


----------



## Klinger (8. Juli 2009)

@imaXe:
Dann fang mal an mit dem Thread!
Wenn ich damit Streß bekomme, dann Du garantiert auch, versprochen!!!  

@all: wenn die Streckenführung nur ähnlich wie die 2008 wird, dann wird das garantiert eine Schlammschlacht par exellence nach den Niederschlägen der vergangenen Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (8. Juli 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> @all: wenn die Streckenführung nur ähnlich wie die 2008 wird, dann wird das garantiert eine Schlammschlacht par exellence nach den Niederschlägen der vergangenen Tage.



Ist doch geil  dann lohnt sich auch mal die Bikewäsche.


----------



## Klinger (8. Juli 2009)

Wenn du bist zur Wäsche das Bike tragen/schieben willst, dann ist das iO.

Ich habe reichlich Erfahrung mit dem tollen Lehmboden der Nordwest-Schleife der 2008er Tour gemacht und bin gespannt auf die Kommentare nach der Tour.


----------



## chris84 (8. Juli 2009)

ich werd erst mal abwarten wie sich das Wetter im Laufe der Woche entwickelt. 

Eine Anfahrtsstrecke hab ich zumindest mal. Und wenns dort zu matschig ist... fahr ich einfach wieder heim, 100km hab ich dann daheim auch aufm Tacho


----------



## chris84 (10. Juli 2009)

so, Butter bei die Fische 

im Moment sieht das Wetter und die Aussichten für Sonntag ja ganz gut aus! 
möglicherweise trocknet die Strecke bis dahin auch wieder einigermaßen ab. 

Ich peile also auf jeden Fall mal eine Anreise mit dem Rad an. Als allgemeinen Treffpunkt schlage ich vor: 
Google-Maps Link zur Saarbrücke in Luisenthal (Nähe KW Fenne)

wie schauts mit der Uhrzeit aus? 7 Uhr auf der Brücke?

Nach Woustviller hab ich 2 mögliche Strecken vom Haggebangadd, ca. 35km und 460, bzw. 560hm. Wobei von zweiterer noch nicht ganz klar ist ob sie nicht zugewachsen/unfahrbar ist. (Bis Großblittersdorf sind sie gleich, ab dort geht variante 1 an der Saar entlang, Variante 2 durch die Botanik.)

ich persönlich werde von Heusweiler aus über den Köllertalpfad fahren, und starte so ca. viertel nach 6 hier. Falls sich noch jemand anhängen möchte... 

Kommentare, Anregungen, Anmeldungen?  wer ist am Start? 

alleine mach ich das net, das werden ja schon knapp 100km Anfahrt 

@Haggebangadd: hast du die Variante 2 nochmal gecheckt? wie schätzt du die Bodenbedingungen vor Ort ein wenns bis sonntag trocken bleiben sollte?


----------



## Heggebangadd (10. Juli 2009)

Fahre entweder heut Abend oder morgen früh nochmal über die Felder nach Woustviller und werde dann berichten. War gestern kurz in der Gegend zwischen Spicheren und Etzling (wo die beiden Routen auch entlangführen) unterwegs. Hier war es sehr schlammig und die steileren Aufstiege teilweise nicht fahrbar.


----------



## ImaXe (10. Juli 2009)

Schlammschlacht ahoi. Muss auch mal sein. Bis um 6 uhr dann am So an der Toten Brücke. 
Es sei es schüttet aus allen Eimern, dann sollte man sich das ganze nochmal überlegen

@Heggebangadd
Ich werde am So früh nochmal online, falls es regnen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (10. Juli 2009)

ich werde auch erst am Sonntag morgen verbindlich zu- oder absagen. Im Moment siehts doch wieder nach schauern aus, aber warten wirs mal ab. Da das bei mir ca. 150km werden wird das bei niederschlag arg uncool 

@ImaXe: mit toter Brücke meinst du die oben aus meinem Link?


----------



## Heggebangadd (11. Juli 2009)

Also:
Route 2 (ab Gorssblie durch die Felder) ist leider nicht fahrbar wegen einer Grossbaustelle. Leider fällt mir hier auf die Schnelle keine passable Umleitung ein, da es nur sehr wenige Möglichkeiten gibt, die Schnellstrasse zu überqueren. Müsst dann halt ab Grossbliederstroff an der Saar entlang - sind nur wenige Kilometer. Der schönste Teil ist eh zwischen Spicheren und Grossblie.

Zum Boden in Woustviller: Die unbefestigten Wege im dichten Wald - besonders die von Reitern genutzten - sind teilweise noch sehr schlammig.
 Teilweise sehr zäh, so dass das Rad einfach aufrecht stehenbleibt wie in einem Radständer, wenn man es etwas in den Schlamm drückt.

Teilweise sehr "flutschig", etwa wie Spülmittel, so dass das Rad einfach unkontrollierbar wird.

Denke aber dass solche Passagen vielleicht 20 % der Strecke ausmachen und sich wenn es zu schlimm werden sollte auch irgendwie umfahren bzw. -schieben lassen. Weiss allerdings nicht, wie es hier aussieht, wenn die ersten 50 Leute durchgebrettert sind...

Wetterbericht für Sonntag Region Saargemünd:
http://meteo.region-nord.com/meteo-57631.html

Morgens und im Verlaufe des Vormittags leichter Regen,
13-18 Grad, Südwind in Böen bis 40 Km/h

Werde trotzdem auf jeden Fall mal hinfahren.
 Bin um punkt 6 in St. Arnual an der toten Brücke.


----------



## ImaXe (11. Juli 2009)

@ Chris84

Die Tote brücke in St.Arnual, die andere Brücke ist ja noch  belebt "Luisenthaler".

@Heggebangadd
Alles schön und gut, hast du Regenfeste Klamotten. Ich habe nur so nen übergroßes Regencape.


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Juli 2009)

Also wenn es Morgen früh Regnet werde ich wohl eine Hochwaldrunde XXL drehen,bin gestern auch unterwegs gewesen und bei uns ist alles fahrbar also fast trocken


----------



## Heggebangadd (11. Juli 2009)

@imaXe:
Hab so 'ne ganz normale, dünne Regenjacke aus Nylon und eine Winterhose (Rückseite Lycra, Front etwas dickeres "Windstopper"-Material). Die lässt sich hervorragend imprägnieren. Auf der Lycra-Seite schwitzt sich die Imprägnierung zwar mit der Zeit 'raus, aber ein paar Stunden hält das schon.

Also, wenns nicht Heugabeln regnet werd ich um 6 losfahren. Falls es Dir zu nass ist, brauchst Du nicht extra wegen mir mitfahren.

Ich schau gegen 5:30 nochmal hier rein, ob noch irgendwer mitfahren will...


----------



## chris84 (11. Juli 2009)

wie schauts denn aus, fährt nu jemand mit ab Brücke Luisenthal? (die nicht tote )

ich werd nur fahren wenns nicht regnet, und wenns auch die nacht nicht geregnet hat  schaue aber auch morgen früh nochmal hier rein!

Markus? Roland? wie schauts?


----------



## Tobilas (11. Juli 2009)

Hi, Chris! 
Bei mir geht's nicht morgen: hab noch nen Termin am frühen Nachmittag....und so wie's aussieht wird's naß morgen früh, da hab ich kein Bock drauf. Eventuell fahr ich mal nach Thalfang gucken, mal sehn.
Also viel Spaß morgen
Gruß
Roland
Zitat DWD.de: "....Am heutigen Samstag dürften die Abendveranstaltungen trocken
über die Bühne gehen, wenn die letzten Schauer oder Gewitter
vom Tage verschwunden sind. Erst in der 2. Nachthälfte kommt
von Westen her wieder Regen auf. Der sonntägliche (Jazz-)
Frühschoppen sollte im Westen des Landes lieber überdacht sein,
im Westen und Süden ist die Sonne zwar kaum zu sehen, aber es
bleibt noch trocken. Am Abend kann man im Süden entspannt die
Vorstellungen genießen, im Norden müssen die Regensachen
eingeplant werden...."


----------



## Markus (MW) (11. Juli 2009)

Hi, 

ich bin noch mehr als unentschlossen. 
Mal sehen wie es morgen aussieht. Entweder ich fahre mit den Rad ganz früh oder bei regen später mit dem Auto. Dann gönne ich mir hinter der Grenze eine warme Dusche. 

@ Chris, über die Hügel ist mir zu stramm. Fahre nur von der Brücke Luisenthal, wenn ich das ganz frühe Aufstehen verpenne und es nicht grade nach Dauerregen aussieht. 

Schau also morgen noch mal hier rein. 

CU, MW


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. Juli 2009)

So, ich fahre gleich zur toten Brücke. 
Kann aber ein paar Minuten später werden wie 6:00 

Alter Mann is ja kein D-Zug. 

CU, MW


----------



## chris84 (12. Juli 2009)

und ich geh wieder ins Bett 

aufm Radar kündigt sich Niederschlag an... und alleine is mir das ganze auch etwas stramm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (12. Juli 2009)

Ist das ein Schei§§ Sommerwetter, bei uns Sifft es schon wieder, fahre dann später bei uns.
@MW viel Spaß im Batsch


----------



## Tobilas (12. Juli 2009)

Das soll Sommer sein, bullshit! 
Ich bin froh, wenn ich Mittwochabend in der Türkei bin, schönen Gruß dann aussem Taurus (nicht Taunus  )-Gebirge bei 30 Grad.....


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. Juli 2009)

Hi Ihr Weicheier, 

die Anfahrt war OK. von mir aus 30km fast flach. Ist also gut zu machen. 

Zur Strecke, sehr hocher Trailanteil und wenig Höhenmeter. Mehrere Enlostrails die einfach nicht enden wollen. So was gibt es hier gar nicht. Im zweiten Drittel ist dann der berühmte Muschelkalk. Einfach nur schlimm. Nach fünf Metern geht dann gar nix mehr. Diese Schlammpassagen halten sich aber in grenzen und sind dann irgendwann vorbei. 

Die Verplegung war einwandfei und trotz des Regens am Morgen, waren immer noch über 170 Biker am Start. 

Bis denn.


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Juli 2009)

Hast du die Aufgezeichnet? Dann her damit, habe demnächst Urlaub und ich brauch Futter.
Schick mir die per Mail


----------



## Heggebangadd (12. Juli 2009)

Ich fand die endlosen, flachen Trails, die man volle Suppe durchballern konnte einfach nur Hammer!

Leider hat es mich dann kurz nach der Hälfte der Strecke bei einer sehr steilen Abfahrt übelst abgeschmissen (mit der Hüfte nen morschen Baumstamm durchtrennt!) und Markus musste alleine weiter.

Nochmal Vielen Dank an Markus für Hilfe und Beistand, den netten Herrn vom Club Cyclo- VTT Woustviller, der mich heimgefahren hat und an meinen Helm!


----------



## Tobilas (12. Juli 2009)

Uiuiui, normal sind Markus und ich die "Rippen-Preller". Daß mir da bloß keine Konkurrenz aufkommt....
Heute war nur kurz Zeit die Stöckli-Trails zu inspizieren (sie sind noch da, zwar etwas naß aber prima fahrbar)
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. Juli 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ist das ein Schei§§ Sommerwetter, bei uns Sifft es schon wieder, fahre dann später bei uns.
> @MW viel Spaß im Batsch



Nix da, die Daten kommen erst mal unter Verschluss. 
Würde die Tour gerne aufheben für eine schöne Samstag- oder Sonntags-Runde. In einer Homogenen Truppe macht die bestimmt super viel Spaß. 
Empfehle dafür aber dringend ein WE OHNE REGEN.


----------



## Heggebangadd (12. Juli 2009)

Hier ein kleiner Bericht:
http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=480892543&blogId=499895304


----------



## Klinger (13. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe das da keine bleibenden Schäden zurückbleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

